# [Gelöst] "Stinkendes" Problem. HELP!



## exill (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein Problem mit meinem Pc und weiß jetzt echt nicht mehr was ich tun soll, weshalb ich mich an euch richte, um hoffentlich die Lösung für mein Problem zu finden. An alle die Tipps und Ratschläge geben schonmal ein "Danke!" im vorraus.

Normalerweise hab ich einen super Pc, einen richtig guten, und bin wirklich zufrieden mit ihm.
Vor ein paar Tagen (Donnerstag diese Woche, ich schreibe diesen Beitrag am Samstag) spielte ich grade Warhammer Online. Nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden tut es in meinem Pc 2 "Schläge" hintereinander, und der Bildschirm wird mitten im Spiel komisch grau und aus den Boxen kam ein ekliges Geräusch, zusätzlich hat mein Pc fürchterlich angefangen zu stinken, das riecht ungefähr so wie normales Brot wenn man es toasted schmeckt.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich natürlich sofort reagiert und die Steckdosenleiste ausgeschaltet. Ich hab gedacht, das irgendwas möglicherweise überhitzt ist oder ähnliches, deswegen hab ich ihn schnell aufgemacht und so gut wie es ging ausgesaugt, und alle Lüfterfilter etc. gereinigt. Danach hab ich ihn wieder ganz normal angeschlossen, um zu sehen ob er größeren Schaden genommen hat, oder ob er womöglicher Weise wieder ganz normal läuft. Er ist ganz normal hochgefahren, wie immer, hat ganz normal die Internetverbindung aufgebaut, kein Problem, gestunken hat er auch nicht.
Nach ca. 1-2 Minuten aber, ging der Bildschirm in den Energiesparmodus und der Pc fing wieder an so wie vorher zu stinken. Wieder ausgemacht, um sicher zu gehen nochmal ausprobiert, mit dem selbes Ergebniss.
Heute bin ich dann mit meinem Bildschirm, Kabeln, Maus/Tastatur und natürlich dem Pc selbst zu einem Familienmitglied gefahren, der sich damit sehr gut auskennt. Ich habe ihn dann dort mit (achtung!) MEINEN Kabeln dort angeschlossen, um es ihm zu demonstrieren, und ob er mich nicht sagen könne, an was es denn liegen könnte. Er sagte das er auf das Netzteil tippe, da aus dem Bereich der Gestank kommt etc.. Das selbe hatte ich auch Vermutet. Also Pc geschnappt und zu einem Altelco (vll. sagt euch das Geschäfft was) gefahren. Dort habe ich das Problem beschrieben, und wollte dort mal ein anderes Netzteil einsetzten, und dort mal zu schauen ob der Pc nach 10 Minuten ca. immernoch normal läuft (mit dem neuem Netzteil).
Er hat also das neue Netzteil eingebaut, und es an den dortigen Bildschirm mit (achtung!) SEINEN Kabeln angeschlossen. Er hat dann einen Leistungstest durchgeführt, und nach ca. 10 Minuten lief er immernoch, wieder ganz normal. Also gut, das neue Netzteil also gleich dort einbauen lassen und gekauft, ich war ganz happy, da ich dachte ich habe nun die Lösung des Problems gefunden. Pustekuchen. Denn als ich wieder hier zu Hause war, und es hier an (achtung!) MEINE Kabel und meinen Bildschirm angeschlossen hatte, den Pc gestartet habe, war es so wie vorher->nach 1-2 Minuten verbrannter/verkohlter Gestank und Energiesparmodus. Ich habe das mit den Kabeln extra hervorgehoben, weil ich auch gedacht habe, das es ja dann eigentlich auch nur an Beispielsweise meinem Stromkabel des Pcs liegen könne, das schon einige Jahre alt ist. Könnte ja in derzwischenzeit irgendwie kaputt gegangen sein.
Also hab ich einfach das neue Stromkabel was bei dem neuen Netzteil dabei lag angeschlossen. Das selbe wie vorher. Also habe ich weiter überlegt, und habe dann vermutet das es womöglicherweise auch die Stromleiste sein könnte. Ich habe eine Stromleiste, in der nur die Stromkabel von meinem Pc und meinem Bildschirm stecken, damit ich sie beide parallel ausschalten kann, falls es einen Kurzschluss oder ähnliches gibt. Die Leiste war mir schon lange vorher nicht ganz geheuer gewesen, ich hab das Gefühl gehabt, das sie nicht ganz sicher ist etc., da sie schon ein bisschen älter ist. Genauso wie das alte Stromkabel vom Pc. Also einfach mal das Stromkabel vom Bildschrim und vom Pc in 2 seperate Steckdosen der Wohnung gesteckt, ohne Steckdosenleiste oder ähnlichen dazwischen. Das selbe Ergebniss wie vorher.
Ich möchte noch erwähnen, das mein Netzteil vorher 500 Watt hatte, und das neue was ich gekauft habe 550 Watt hat.


Jaja ich weiß, riesige Wall of Text, sorry, aber ich musste das Problem einfach ausführlich beschreiben. Ich bitte euch nun inständig um Hilfe, da ich schon kurz vor dem Nervenzusammenbruch bin, ich könnte echt heulen.

Wenn ihr noch Fragen zum Problem habt, fragt einfach, ich werde dann versuchen die Frage so gut wie es geht zu beantworten.

Danke,
Exill


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Mai 2011)

Wie heißt das neue Netzteil?
Ist alles richtig angeschlossen? (Im PC)
Das deutet tatsächlich alles auf das Netzteil hin, wobei ein grauer Bildschirm ein Indiz für einen Grafikkartendefekt wäre, allerdings kann das auch davon kommen, dass das Netzteil nicht genug Saft geliefert hat.
Kann natürlich sein, dass die Steckerleiste nen Knax hat und dein Netzteil (evtl. dank nicht vorhandenem Überspannungsschutz) ne zu hohe Spannung bekommen hat.

Ich würde nochmal zu Atelco gehen du hast 2 Jahre lang Gewährleistung auf das Netzteil, das sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2011)

Kommt der Gestank auch aus dem Neuen Netzteil? Ich glaube nähmlich, dass es dir noch irgendwas abgeschossen hat.


----------



## exill (7. Mai 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Wie heißt das neue Netzteil?
> Ist alles richtig angeschlossen? (Im PC)
> Das deutet tatsächlich alles auf das Netzteil hin, wobei ein grauer Bildschirm ein Indiz für einen Grafikkartendefekt wäre, allerdings kann das auch davon kommen, dass das Netzteil nicht genug Saft geliefert hat.
> Kann natürlich sein, dass die Steckerleiste nen Knax hat und dein Netzteil (evtl. dank nicht vorhandenem Überspannungsschutz) ne zu hohe Spannung bekommen hat.
> ...


Schon, aber mit dem neuen Netzteil ist es ja dort ohne Probleme wie vorher gelaufen, da hatten sie aber auch ihre Kabel/Bildschirm benutzt, zu Hause bei mir mit meinen Kabeln/Bildschirm ging es dann ja wieder nicht.


Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kommt der Gestank auch aus dem Neuen Netzteil? Ich glaube nähmlich, dass es dir noch irgendwas abgeschossen hat.


Das ist natürlich gut möglich. Ich habe Momentan eine Nvidia Gtx 260 als Grafikkarte drin. Denkst du es könnte die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil da zerschossen haben? Schließlich gab es immerhin 2 Schläge.
Also wenn es so wäre sollte es doch damit getan sein, wenn ich jetzt einfach die alte Steckdosenleiste wegschmeiß, mir eine gescheite mit Überspannungsschutz hole und dann dort alles anschließe, UND wenn ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte besorge?
Aber warum lief es dann bei Altelco ohne Probleme? Nur deswegen wunder ich mich Momentan so.


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Nach dem was du erzählt hast, würde ich eher auf verschmorte Kabel bei dir tippen. Überprüf doch nochmal alle Kabel nach kaputten Stellen, ebenso die Steckerleiste. Wenn du nix findest, würde ich trotzdem unbedingt mal die Steckerleiste UND die Kabel komplett austauschen und damit probieren. Vorher gründlich durchlüften damit du sicher sein kannst, dass der Geruch nicht einfach noch in der Luft liegt. Man bildet sich auch schnell was ein. ^^

Wenn der PC läuft, würde ich auf jedenfall mal alle Temperaturen (Graka, CPU etc.) überprüfen mit Everest oder Speedfan. Auch im Last-Zustand (wenn du z.B. zockst).

Das stinken kann ja nur durch ein Temperaturproblem herrühren, weil irgendwas zu heiß wird und dann irgendwo abfackelt. Das neue Netzteil wird es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht sein, wenn es nicht gerade ein LC Power Schrottteil ist.
Und da das alte Netzteil weg ist, kann es nur ein anderes Bauteil sein. Grafikkarte könnte natürlich auch sein, aber da wird eigentlich nichts so heiß, dass es anfängt zu kokeln (= Gestank). Beim Netzteil schon eher. Vorallem wenn an der Graka was kokeln würde, dann würdest du wohl gar kein Bild mehr bekommen - ist jedenfalls eine Vermutung von mir. Optional um ganz sicher zu gehen könntest du dir noch eine Grafikkarte ausleien oder eine alte nehmen, die einsetzen und prüfen ob der Gestank weiter besteht.

Und zwischendurch mehrmals durchlüften, sonst merkst du nicht ob es alter Gestank ist oder neuer.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2011)

Naja, als Bastler würde ich sagen, dass man den Rechner mal zerlegen sollte. Da sich das so ließt, als ob es ganz schön heftig zuging, ist es ja nicht auszuschließen, dass man irgendwo nen Brandfleck sehen kann.

Gehe mal ins BIOS und schau dich mal da ein bisschen um, vielleicht findet sich ein Indiz darauf, dass irgendwas nicht mehr richtig erkannt wird. Wenn dem so ist haben wir noch einen Kandidaten. Und schau mal beim Hochfahren ob irgendwelche Meldungen kommen. Habe damit auch schon einiges Zeit an Diagnosen einsparen können.

Hoffentlich kann dir noch jemand helfen, der mehr Ahnung hat. In Ferndiagnosen taug ich nix, dafür bin ich einfach nicht fest genug im Sattel, was das Thema angeht.

Und wie kommst du darauf, dass ausgerechnet die Grafikkarte hinüber ist? Stinkt die auch verbrannt?


----------



## Konov (7. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Naja, als Bastler würde ich sagen, dass man den Rechner mal zerlegen sollte. Da sich das so ließt, als ob es ganz schön heftig zuging, ist es ja nicht auszuschließen, dass man irgendwo nen Brandfleck sehen kann.



Ja, das hätte ich nämlich auch gedacht.
Wenn man von verbranntem Geruch redet, dann muss irgendwas richtig kokeln und das ist ja schon fast so als würde ein Teil richtig Feuer fangen.
Wenn man den PC auseinanderbaut sieht man sicherlich wo es herkommt.


----------



## exill (7. Mai 2011)

Hihi, testen ist gut.
Ich kann schließlich schlecht die Temperatur testen wenn schon nach wenigen Minuten Schluss ist und ich quasi kein Bild mehr habe. Aufgemacht hab ich ihn ja schon mehrmals, aber verbrannte Stellen irgendwo innen drin hab ich noch nicht gesehen bisher. Und welche Kabel soll ich austauschen? Die von Maus/Tastatur, oder die im Innenleben? Und ich bilde mir nichts ein, der Gestank verfliegt recht schnell, und ich mach vorher aus, bevor er sich groß im Raum ausbreitet. Wer weiß was da für Zeugs dann in der Luft hängen würde. Und das Netzteil ist kein Billigteil, das hat ganz gut gekostet und es sieht auch nach Qualität aus.

Was mich momentan wirklich am meisten quält ist, warum es im Laden bei Altelco einwandfrei wie sonst vorher immer lief, aber bei mir zu Hause es wieder stinkt/zicken macht.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

Es kann auch etwas auf dem Mainboard (Kondensator, etc.) defekt sein.


----------



## exill (7. Mai 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es kann auch etwas auf dem Mainboard (Kondensator, etc.) defekt sein.


Und was könnte ich jetzt tun? Einfach mal Montags wieder mit meinem Pc zu Altelco fahren, Leiste mit Spannungsschutz kaufen, und dort nochmal anschließen lassen? Würde mir ja nicht viel bringen, den aus einem Mysteriösen Grund läuft es ja einwandfrei dort. Eigentlich müsste es doch dann an meinem Kabel außerhalb liegen (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm) oder an den Steckdosen, die anscheinend nicht die benötige Leistung bringen,oder eventuell zu viel Leistung bringen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Mai 2011)

schildere denen einfach dein problem und sag das neue nt hat keine abhilfe gebracht meistens sind die so kulant und helfen dir.

Wenn er dir partout nicht entgegen kommt und sag du müsstest xyz neukaufen werf ihm §5 UWG an den Kopf oder Verlang den Geschäftsführer.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2011)

> . Eigentlich müsste es doch dann an meinem Kabel außerhalb liegen (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm) oder an den Steckdosen, die anscheinend nicht die benötige Leistung bringen,oder eventuell zu viel Leistung bringen.



Das ist schonmal Müll. Die Steckdose bringt imemr gleich viel und Käbel für Maus, Tastatur und Bildschrim können ebenfalls aus technischen Gründen schonmal ausgeschlossen werden.
Das Stromkabel für den PC wäre aber vielleicht noch eine Idee. Schau mal, dass du es ersetzten kannst. Vielleicht gibt es Isolierungsprobleme die zur ner Brücke führen können, Kabelbruch oder ein anderes Phänomen. Immerhin war das ja auch der Unterschied bei dem Alteco-Angestellten im Laden, oder habe ich den Text falsch Verstanden?


----------



## exill (8. Mai 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal Müll. Die Steckdose bringt imemr gleich viel und Käbel für Maus, Tastatur und Bildschrim können ebenfalls aus technischen Gründen schonmal ausgeschlossen werden.
> Das Stromkabel für den PC wäre aber vielleicht noch eine Idee. Schau mal, dass du es ersetzten kannst. Vielleicht gibt es Isolierungsprobleme die zur ner Brücke führen können, Kabelbruch oder ein anderes Phänomen. Immerhin war das ja auch der Unterschied bei dem Alteco-Angestellten im Laden, oder habe ich den Text falsch Verstanden?


Ja, wie gesagt, er hatte dort seine Maus/Tastatur/Bildschirm/eigenes Stromkabel. Also MUSS es doch an irgendwas von dem liegen, oder?
Denn dort lief es echt einwandfrei, er hat sogar in der Zeit einen Leistungscheck via Prime95 durchgeführt, und nach ca. 13-15 Minuten lief er immernoch stabil, ohne wieder anzufangen komisch zu riechen, oder das etwa das Bild weggegangen wäre oder ähnliches, eben ganz normal. Die Idee mit der Überspannungsstromleiste ist gut, werd ich mir auf jeden Fall anschaffen, das ich da so nachlässig war regt mich grade richtig auf, solche großen Fehler mach ich normalerweise nicht. Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund warum es die 2 Schläge gegeben hat, aber jetzt kann es eigentlich nichtmehr der Grund sein warum es bei mir stinkt, aber dort nicht.Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, habe ich bereits mein altes Stromkabel durch das neuere Stromkabel das bei dem neuen Netzteil dabeilag ersetzt.


----------



## Palimbula (8. Mai 2011)

Bevor du den PC erneut zum Händler bringst, solltest du ihn öffnen und nochmals mit der Nase versuchen die Quelle des Gestanks zu orten (siehe Schrottinator). Ebenfalls solltest du einen Blick auf die Kondensatoren (Elkos) des Mainboards und der Grafikkarte werfen. Wie defekte Kondensatoren aussehen können kannst du in der Bildergallerie von google.de sehen --> http://www.google.de/search?q=defekter%20Kondensator In der Regel riecht man es sehr deutlich wenn ein Elko hops gegangen ist --> stinkt bestialisch und der defekte Elko stinkt auch noch nach Jahren...

Zum Thema Mehrfachsteckdosen(leisten) mit Überspannungsschutz: Im Falle von (moderaten) Spannungsschwankungen können diese helfen. Sollte jedoch ein Blitzcshlag direkt in die Stromzufuhr des Hauses erfolgen, bringen die Leisten absolut gar nichts. Bis die Leiste bzw. deren Überspannungsschutz reagiert, ist der "Blitz" schon 3 Häuser weiter. Hierbei ist es sogar egal, wie viel die Leiste kostet oder wer der Produzent ist. Im Falle von Gewitter oder zu erwartenden sehr starken Überspannungen: Alle Geräte vom Strom trennen.


----------



## Felix^^ (8. Mai 2011)

und wenn du einfach mal deine Maschine nicht an Steckerleisten rannmachst? Also jedes teil seine eigene Steckdose.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Mai 2011)

Bring doch einfach deine Kabel mit zu Atelco  und schließe deinen PC mit deinen Kabeln an. Möglichst noch mit deiner Mehrfachsteckdose.
Idealerweise ist da auch zumindest immer ein Techniker mit Ahnung in den Filialen die ich kenne .


----------



## McGorbo (12. Mai 2011)

Bist du dir auch sicher das der PC/das Netzteil stinkt?
Es könnte ja auch sein das dein Monitor nen Schlag weg hat.


----------



## mristau (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn du viel Zeit hast, dann bau deinen PC mal auseinander und rieche an jedes Bauteil hin, wenn wirklich etwas kaputt ist und zu so einer Geruchsentwicklung führt, kann man das auch im abgeschalteten Gerät noch riechen
Bei mir ist da mal ein Chip im DVD Brenner regelrecht verbrannt und es stank bestialisch.


----------



## Katzenwerfer (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn du gar nicht mehr weiter weißt, schaff das ganze Ding mal in nen PC-Shop wie Atelco oder so. Das kostet zwar aber ehe dir hier das halbe Forum ne Ferndiagnose anbietet und du alles mal ausprobierst, haste dort dein Problem eher raus und das Teil repariert.


----------



## exill (13. Mai 2011)

SOO,
heute ist bei mir so einer vorbei gekommen der mir gesagt hat was es ist.
Er sagte mir das es zu 99,9 % die Grafikkarte geschrottet hat, und wenn ich die austauschen würde wäre alles wieder normal.

So, nun meine Frage:
Ich habe momentan ein Budget von 250&#8364; für eine neue Grafikkarte zur Verfügung, sollte ich mir eine bessere wie meine vorherige holen oder einfach nochmal die selbe?
Das ist By-the-way mein momentaner Pc, lediglich das Netzteil ist nun ein Anderes mit 50 Watt mehr Leistung als das noch unten angegebene:

Rechner - Kosten

Teile:

01.) Xigmatek GO GREEN Series PSU 80plus -500 Watt
02.) LG GH22LS bare schwarz
03.) Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
04.) Scythe S-Flex Gehäuselüfter 800rpm
05.) Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
06.) Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)
07.) Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX
08.) 4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC8500/1066,CL 5
09.) AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
10.) Rechner - Zusammenbau
11.) Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
12.) GTX 260 GSPE 630 | Referenz-Design	

Kosten:

01.) 55,58 &#8364;
02.) 31,16 &#8364;
03.) 72,44 &#8364;
04.) 21,70 &#8364; (2x 10,85 &#8364
05.) 15,89 &#8364;
06.) 40,23 &#8364;
07.) 54,85 &#8364;
08.) 65,88 &#8364;
09.) 138,79 &#8364;
10.) 20,00 &#8364;
11.) 60,07 &#8364;
12.) 149,00 &#8364;

-Insgesamt 725,59 &#8364;


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Mai 2011)

ca. 110 Euro: GTX460
ca. 180 Euro: HD6870
ca. 210 Euro: GTX560
ca. 210 Euro: HD6950

such dir selbst aus wieviel du zahlen willst.


----------



## exill (13. Mai 2011)

Ich nehme an alle von NVidia?


----------



## mristau (13. Mai 2011)

GTX *** = NVidia
HD *** = AMD


----------



## exill (13. Mai 2011)

Ich bin nicht ganz auf dem neusten Stand was Hardware angeht, bin mehr so der Software-Typ. Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen NVidia und AMD?


----------



## mristau (13. Mai 2011)

Also auf jedenfall sind die beiden erstgenannten Karten jeweils die vorige Produktreihe.
Ich habe zwar keine so aktuelle Karte eingebaut, aber in Tests soll wohl AMD leicht besser sein, wobei bei NVidia die Qualität anscheinend etwas besser ist.

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen Testberichte durchzulesen (z.B. http://www.pcgamesha...afikkarte/Test/)

Zusätzlich: Auch wenn der dir gesagt hat das es zu 99,99% die Grafikkarte ist, würde ich nicht sofort eine neue Karte kaufen, sondern erstmal probieren, eine andere testweise einzubauen, bzw. deine testen lassen, z.B. in dem Shop wo du deinen PC hast testen lassen. Eventuell geben die dir auch gegen ne Schutzgebühr oder so eine Grafikkarte mit, weil du ja geschrieben hattest, dass der Fehler nur bei dir zuhause auftritt


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Mai 2011)

Ist immer ne Frage der Präferenz. Mochtest du die Treiber deiner alten GTX260? Bzw. waren sie stabil und hat dir das Nvidia Treibercenter gefallen, legst du wert auf GPU-PhysX? Oder willst du ein wenig mehr Leistung für dein Geld?

Übrigens, nur die GTX460 ist nicht aus der neusten Serie, sie setzt alelrdigns auf den gleichen chip wie die GTX560, nur kostet sie halt halb soviel und ist auch nicht ganz so stark.

Ich würde sagen in deinen Pc am besten die Geforce GTX460 oder die Radeon HD6870 wobei letztere schneller ist, erstere oben genannte Vorteile besitzt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Mai 2011)

dupplé


----------



## exill (13. Mai 2011)

Ich würde gerne bei NVidia bleiben, da ich damit bisher nur gute Erfahrungen machen konnte und mir daher auch etwas vertrauter ist. Warum sollte ich denn dann die GTX460 nehmen anstatt die GTX560? Denn die GTX560 ist doch Leistungsfähiger oder? Geld sollte da dann kein Problem sein, da geb ich dann auch mal lieber 100€ mehr aus, wenn ich denn dafür auch mehr Grafikleistung und eine möglicherweise längere Aktualität erwarten darf.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn dus dir leisten kannst (200,- ist viel Geld) dann kauf dir die GTX560.


----------



## exill (13. Mai 2011)

Hm ok.
Ich wollte Morgen mal in mehrere Lokale Hardwaregeschäfte fahren und mir dann dort, falls dieser Laden die GTX 560 TI da hat, kaufen.
Ich hab auch eben schon mal auf verschiedenen Webseiten der Läden nachgeschaut. Dort werden aber quasi nur Variationen der NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI angeboten. Beispielsweise eine Gainward GeForce GTX 560 TI (1824) für 209,99€. Oder eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 TI (GV-N560OC-1GI) für 221,99€. Um nur mal 2 Beispiele zu nennen.
Welche von diesen Variationen soll ich denn in etwa nehmen? Gibt es denn da keine..."pure" Version von?


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. Mai 2011)

NVidia selbst stellt nur die Chips her. Die Boardpartner bauen die Grafikkarte an sich dann entsprechend ihren Vorstellungen und Maßgaben von NVidia.

Ich empfehle dir mal die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 TI OC für ne GTX 560 ist die richtig günstig, und ist auch noch übertaktet!


----------



## exill (13. Mai 2011)

Ok danke. Also so eine?
http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsps?aid=43719


----------



## Palimbula (14. Mai 2011)

Genau


----------



## exill (14. Mai 2011)

So, das Problem ist endgültig gelöst. Ich habe nun die oben genannte Grafikkarte drin, und es läuft alles wie geschmiert. Ein fettes DANKE! an alle die mir versucht haben zu helfen.


----------

